

Write HTML Faster with Sparkup (Vim and Textmate) - anveo
http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2010/03/04/write-html-faster-with-sparkup-vim-and-textmate/

======
derwiki
I like this, opposed to other solutions to HTML's verbosity, in that this is
like a Vim macro language. Quick to type, then expanded to full formed HTML.
No need for any other compilation or intermediate processing to HTML.

~~~
goodside
The drawback, though, is that you can only use this to generate HTML quickly
the first time you write it. Changing the code once it's generated is just as
painful as it was when you were working with just HTML. This kind of write-
only coding is like throwing away your source after every build.

------
jsiarto
You can also get similar results with some of the Zen Coding plugins for
Textmate: <http://code.google.com/p/zen-coding/>

~~~
mark_h
Obligatory emacs link: <http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ZenCoding>

------
marshally
or you could just use HAML (or NHaml, GHRML, etc.)

------
bphogan
While this is very cool for producing HTML, I still like HAML and StaticMatic
better because it's reproducible. The Zen Coding plugin and this both look
like they are just shortcuts, whereas HAML sticks around and gets expanded
when I compile.

#sidebar.grid_4 => <div id="sidebar" class="grid_4></div>

And I don't lose that. I have no problem writing HTML with the shortcuts I
already have - it's maintaining what's there that's the real pain, at least
for me.

------
Dylanfm
"If you are a fan of HAML but forced to use standard HTML in your projects
this plug-in might make you a bit happier."

Sounds great to me.

------
stinkytaco
How is this better than markdown? Or should I say, how is this different than
markdown?

~~~
duck
For one you can't do spans or divs, or apply classes and ids. Markdown isn't a
replacement for HTML.

------
lambdom
I think it misses a <ul> in the example.

